# WMF-Grafiken öffnen

## wuesti

Moin!

Auf meinem gentoo-gnome werden keine WMF-Grafiken angezeigt. Nautilus erzeugt keine Vorschaubilder und gimp bricht das Laden mit der Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Das Öffnen von »FLAG012.WMF« ist fehlgeschlagen:
> 
> Prozedur »file-wmf-load« hat sich ohne Rückgabewerte beendet

 

Auf meinem System ist media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r4 vorhanden.

Kann jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank

----------

## wols

Hallo,

```
echo "media-gfx/inkscape   wmf" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge media-gfx/inkscape

emerge media-gfx/uniconvertor
```

Im Nautilus Rechte Taste > Öffnen mit > Inkscape

Ich hatte mit wmf bisher nur in der Küche Kontakt  :Wink: 

----------

## wuesti

Mit uniconverter habe ich versucht die wmf-Dateien in svg umzuwandeln. Das klappt nicht wirklich, da die SVG-Datei in ein DIN-A-4-Hochformat umgewandelt werden. Querformatige Bilder werden rechts abgeschnitten, hochformatige links unten in die Ecke gesetzt.

Die Hilfe zu uniconvertor ist nicht sonderlich ergibig:

```

UniConvertor 1.1.5

USAGE: uniconvertor [OPTIONS] [INPUT FILE] [OUTPUT FILE]

Converts one vector graphics format to another using sK1 engine.

sK1 Team (http://sk1project.org), copyright (C) 2007-2009 by Igor E. Novikov

 Allowed input formats:

    AI  - Adobe Illustrator files (postscript based)

     CDR - CorelDRAW Graphics files (7-X3,X4 versions)

     CDT - CorelDRAW templates files (7-X3,X4 versions)

     CCX - Corel Compressed Exchange files

     CMX - Corel Presentation Exchange files (CMX1 format)

     SVG - Scalable Vector Graphics files

     FIG - XFig files

     CGM - Computer Graphics Metafile files

     AFF - Draw files

     WMF - Windows Metafile files

     SK  - Sketch/Skencil files

     SK1 - sK1 vector graphics files

     PLT - HPGL for cutting plotter files

     DXF - Autocad Drawing Exchange Format

     DST - Design format (Tajima)

     PES - Embroidery file format (Brother)

     EXP - Embroidery file format (Melco)

     PCS - Design format (Pfaff home)

     

 Allowed output formats:

     AI  - Adobe Illustrator files (postscript based)

     SVG - Scalable Vector Graphics files

     CGM - Computer Graphics Metafile files

     WMF - Windows Metafile files

     SK  - Sketch/Skencil files

     SK1 - sK1 vector graphics files

     PDF - Portable Document Format

     PS  - PostScript

     PLT - HPGL for cutting plotter files

Example: uniconvertor drawing.cdr drawing.svg

```

[OPTIONS] sind nicht dokumentiert, so dass sich das Format nicht ändern lässt.

----------

